# difference in pontoon vs bow mount powerdrive v2



## KHaus41369 (Dec 25, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is an actual difference between the minn kota pontoon powerdrive v2 and there bow mount powerdrive v2? i see a price difference but i cant tell anything else major... I see shaft n thrust differences but i cant see anything else any info be nice. I got a IOU trolling motor your choice to 600.00 present from my wife for christmas so im researching now. ..... 1992 smokercraft 15ft resorter with 28hp spl evinrude is my work in progress


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 25, 2012)

Shaft length and thrust is the difference, more thrust more money, the pontoon has a really long shaft right, and higher thrust.


----------



## KHaus41369 (Dec 25, 2012)

I understand the shaft n thrust...... But there are thrust n shaft differences in the pontoon versions and bow mount versions is there differences in the electronics or mounting or controls between pontoon n bowmounts? i cant find an answer


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 25, 2012)

I looked at a pontoon motor used before, if I remember the difference was just the shaft and thrust.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 25, 2012)

I think the pontoon only has digital maximizer in the 24 volt version, were the standard powerdrive is in 12 volt as well, verify that.


----------



## shallowminedid (Dec 26, 2012)

just a longer shaft. no more thrust. u get the thrust u pay for.. u can still use pdv1 holes to bolt on a pdv2. some pontoon models have a longer cord. but the pd comes standard with i think 16 footers on everything


----------

